

FBI Launches Probe of IRS - angersock
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324216004578483203153773048.html

======
greenyoda
Interesting note from the end of the article:

 _"IRS agents also could be targeted in private lawsuits by those who were
subject to any improper scrutiny. Those lawsuits, called Bivens actions, raise
claims of constitutional violations by federal agents and would likely make it
difficult for the Justice Department to defend the IRS agents, since it also
is investigating the matter."_

See:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bivens_v._Six_Unknown_Named_Ag...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bivens_v._Six_Unknown_Named_Agents)

